# Bengal Mix Kittens - $39 - Good Deal??



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

So a local pet store has soem Bengal Mix, they are obviously not pure bred but they are very distinctive in look.

Unfortunately i only took one picture and it does not do the cats justice. The spotting is very pronounced, and the size is there.










Now from what I know of Bengals, obviously the white is showing the mix in them. This girl here does have some incredible spotting though on her side. 

Some of the other kittens are incredible as well.

Now since they are mix cats, and i've always vowed to never buy a cat from a pet store i do really like the way these guys look and am tempted to take one or two home.

What are your thoughts on bengal mix cats. From what i was told the mother was a bengal but the father was not.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I think that I would never buy a kitten from a pet store unless I knew it was a rescue situation and not bred purposely for sale.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I second what Doodlebug said... even if they were my very favourite breed, I don't think I could do it!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know. It's not these kitties' fault. They need a good home, too.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

That's very true, Marie!

I should add that what I posted before is just my opinion, and I'm only one person - the choice is yours, and if you brought him home I wouldn't hold it against you, everyone's entitled to getting their pets from where ever they like!

(Just thought I should clarify since I always seem to get told off for expressing my opinion, lol.)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

No, it's not the fault of these kittens, but if everyone continues to think that way it just perpetuates the problem. In this case it's not only about overpopulation but also the conditions that the parent cats live under.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I can't say anything about the likelyhood of them being Bengal mixes, but I sure won't hold it against you if you choose to bring one or two of them home. For $39 I guess they aren't vaccinated, spayed/neutered or checked by a vet and I would guess they haven't been raised under ideal conditions. That is a problem... probably supporting a ByB.

On the other hand it's tough thinking about what'll happen to the kittens if no one will buy them.


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

Too true sol, but after seeing them i ended up looking for Bengals avail for adoption and i found several young adults about 4 hours away. Maybe a bit far to drive for a cat but I love the way they look.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Husky42 said:


> Too true sol, but after seeing them i ended up looking for Bengals avail for adoption and i found several young adults about 4 hours away. Maybe a bit far to drive for a cat but I love the way they look.


4 hours to far to drive? Absolutely not. I've spent 14 hours on train just to fetch a cat. :wink:


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

That picture makes me so, so sad and angry too. Poor little kitty. It is only my opinion, but I think selling kittens and puppies in petstores should be illegal. Well, where I live it is. Giving a loving home is a blessing for those poor babies who end up to a good home, but hundreds and thousands others puppy/kittymill"products" aren´t that lucky  This is a very compilicated and emotional issue.


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

marie73 said:


> I don't know. It's not these kitties' fault. They need a good home, too.


This is how I feel. Our petstore gets kittens from average people like you & me, who have kittens and need a place to 'get rid of them'. Occasionally they have "purebreds" or "mix" which I think they DO pay for to the "breeder" because they charge a LOT for them. ($299). I have bought 2 kittens from there though, just domestic kittens. Duchess I paid $25 from a lady who had no teeth and looked VERY desperate for money(who shouldn't have a cat if you can't fix her!). I just feel sorry for them, and give in.


----------



## Kendalyn (Feb 9, 2008)

Are you sure there is any Bengal in that kitten? I had a foster kitten about a month ago that looked just like the kitten in that picture. I don't think she had any Bengal in her.

Edited to add that I just realized how old this thread is. Sorry!


----------

